# Study Shows Clomiphene is Suitable for Hormone Therapy



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2011)

Study Shows Clomiphene is Suitable for Hormone Therapy Young men who produce too little testosterone may be better off using an anti-oestrogen like clomiphene citrate instead of synthetic testosterone. Endocrinologists at the Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center in New York came to this conclusion after analysing cases of 86 men who had tried out this alternative [...]

*Read More...*


----------

